# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Cazadores Cigar Review - Great flavor, disappointing draw



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful wrapper. Rich full-bodied flavors: woodenness, fruity sweetness, but not overly complex. The draw was unfortunately brutal; almost unsmokeable.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Cazadores Cigar Review - Great flavor, disappointing draw


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO these cigars need to be stored on the dry side!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is relevant or not, but I recently was given two Romeoy Julieta vintage maduros (Medallas de Oro)

One smoked really well, the other was as described above..... barely smokeable..even let the other half sit out overnight nut no luck. 

I was going to buy a box, but i've since changed my mind....too bad because the first one was excellent!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Not sure if this is relevant or not, but I recently was given two Romeoy Julieta vintage maduros (Medallas de Oro)
> 
> One smoked really well, the other was as described above..... barely smokeable..even let the other half sit out overnight nut no luck.
> 
> I was going to buy a box, but i've since changed my mind....too bad because the first one was excellent!


Even though I would prefer to not resort to it, a draw tool can be an amazing asset to an otherwise great stick. Just saying..:humble:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

These are the strongest Cuban cigar made. They are great cigars when they are "on".


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> These are the strongest Cuban cigar made. They are great cigars when they are "on".


My opinion is that this is based on past reputation. I think the current batches are not as strong as people say they are.

From personal experience, I find many other current Cuban lines like the Bolivar Tubos No. 2 & Belicosos Fino, Cohiba Siglo VI and the Partagas Coronas Senior & Shorts to be significantly stronger in terms of spice and nicotine.

Still a nice smoke though.

That said I do have one stick circa 97-99, unbanded and comes in a foil pack in a box that I would love to have a go at one day. Has a real dark, almost Maduro like wrapper on it.


----------

